# اقتراح عاجل قبل ما الموضوع يتنسى...



## dodo jojo (17 يونيو 2010)

هااااااااااااااااى انا عندى اقتراح اننا نعمل اى حاجه عشان موضوع الزواج الثانى ده...بس بسرعه قبل ما يتنسى...انشالله حتى صور...وانا عارف انحنا عندنا مبدعين كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير....عشان نشوق كمان الزوار اللى جيين للمنتدى....يارب الاقتراح يعجبكم.


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

*احنا فعلا عاملين كده *
*في اللنيك ده كل ما يتعلق بالزواج التاني*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139736*​


----------



## dodo jojo (17 يونيو 2010)

لا انا مش قصدى....انا قصدى حاجه المنتدى يعملها صور....فيديو بترنيمه...كده يعنى...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*قصدك صور يعني تخص الموضوع ده

بحيث تكون توقيع وكده

مش ده قصدك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (18 يونيو 2010)

ايوه....ومش لازم للتواقيع...انا قصدى اسرة المنتدى...تشترك فى عمل بخصوص الموضوع ده وتنفذه....


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

كلنا تحت امرك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن ليه لا*
*في ناس فعلا عندنا بيعملو تصاميم كويسة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*فكره حلوه يا دودو

وعندنا اعضاء كتير تصميماتهم جميله جدا

بس كل واحد ووقته وظروفه​*


----------



## dodo jojo (19 يونيو 2010)

ايوه ممكن بقى الاعضاء القمامير دول يعملولنا تصاميم حلوه وانا هبعت لفراشه....وهحاول اعمل حاجه انا كمان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*تمام يا دودو*​


----------



## dodo jojo (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتير روكا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يرتب الاقي وقت واعمل واحد​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## dodo jojo (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييييير يا فراشه ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## $كاترين$ (22 يونيو 2010)

فعلا يا فراشه تصميم هايل فعلا تسلم اديكى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*في منتهي الجمال فراشة*
*تسلم ايديك بجد*​


----------



## dodo jojo (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييير يا فراشه روووووووعه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي يا دودو وميرسي يا كاترين وميرسي يا روكا ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يونيو 2010)

*تسلم ايديكي يا فراشه


كالعاده تصميم رائع جدا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي يا مايكل ​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يونيو 2010)

هو بصراحه مش تصميمى لانى مليش فى الفوتو خالص انا كل اللى عملته كتبت حامى الايمان فقط

*




*


----------



## dodo jojo (22 يونيو 2010)

حلوه كتييييييييييير يا كوبيد ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2010)

*جميله جدا يا مينا

تسلم ايديك ياحبي

يجي منك يا واد​*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *جميله جدا يا مينا
> 
> تسلم ايديك ياحبي
> 
> يجي منك يا واد​*




يجى منى على عيد الاضحى قصدك ههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (23 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههه.....


----------

